# Bewan adsl pci

## sebweb

Je cherche a installer une carte bewan adsl pci sur ma gentoo, et là j'avoue que je seche   :Shocked: 

Les driver s'install bien pas de probleme de ce coté là.

Mais alors pppoatm, là je galere.

Y' a pas une âme charitable dans le coin (coin ?) qui pourrait m'aider ?

----------

## cylgalad

Et oui, c'est galère  :Smile:  Il n'y a pas d'ebuild pour pppd avec pppoatm  ET il n'y a rien pour l'atm non plus...

http://arsunik.free.fr/bewan/

http://www.da-silva.nom.fr/linux/adsl/pppoatm/

http://www.bewan.fr/bewan/utilisateurs/telechargement/download.php?id=81

http://www.da-silva.nom.fr/linux/adsl/pppoatm/

```

#! /bin/sh

# Gart (c), gart@nerim.net, neosadik (c), neosadik@tuxfamily.org

# Création : 09/08/02

# Update   : 11/08/02

echo "   == Installation du modem ADSL Bewan PCI st =="

echo "      == version 0.9 par Neosadik & Gart =="

base=$pwd

rep="tmp$$"

trap 'echo "   == Abandon =="; cd $base; rm -fr $rep; exit 1' 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 10 11 12 13 14

# Vérification de la version du kernel

tmp=`uname -r | cut -d . -f -2`

if [ "$tmp" != "2.4" ]

  then

    if [ "$tmp" != "2.5" ]

      then

        echo "** ERREUR : Vous ne possédez pas une bonne version de kernel. **"

        echo "Ce script est prévu pour des noyaux 2.4 ou 2.5"

        exit 1

    fi

fi

# Vérification des droits

if [ "`whoami`" != "root" ]

  then

    echo "** ERREUR : Vous ne possédez pas les bons droits. **"

    echo "Ce script doit être lancé avec les droits de l'utilisateur root"

    exit 1

fi

# Installation des drivers Unicorn

echo " -- Etape 1 : Installation des drivers unicorn --"

ls unicorn-*.tar.gz  >/dev/null 2>&1

if [ $? -ne 0 ]

  then

    echo "** ERREUR : Drivers non trouvés. **"

    echo "Le script doit être exécuté dans le répertoire où se trouvent les drivers."

    echo "Les drivers peuvent être téléchargés gratuitement sur :"

    echo "    http://www.bewan.com/bewan/users/downloads/index.php"

    exit 1

fi

mkdir $rep

cd $rep

ls -1 ../unicorn-*.tar.gz | tail -1 | xargs tar xzf

cd unicorn/unicorn_atm

make && make install

if [ $? -ne 0 ]

  then

    echo "** ERREUR : Echec de la compilation (unicorn_atm). **"

    cd $base

    rm -fr $rep

    exit 1

fi

cd ../unicorn_bus

make && make install

if [ $? -ne 0 ]

  then

    echo "** ERREUR : Echec de la compilation (unicorn_bus). **"

    cd $base

    rm -fr $rep

    exit 1

fi

cd $base

# pppd plugin

echo " -- Etape 2 : installation du plugin pppd --"

ls ppp-*-pppoe-pppoatm.tar.gz  >/dev/null 2>&1

if [ $? -ne 0 ]

  then

    echo "** ERREUR : plugin pppd non trouvé. **"

    echo "Le script doit être exécuté dans le répertoire où se trouve le"

    echo "plugin ppp-2.4.0b2-pppoe-pppoatm.tar.gz (ou une version *plus* récente)."

    rm -fr $rep

    exit 1

fi

cd $rep

ls -1 ../ppp-*-pppoe-pppoatm.tar.gz | tail -1 | xargs tar xzf

cd ppp-*-pppoe-pppoatm/pppd

make && make install

if [ $? -ne 0 ]

  then

    echo "** ERREUR : Echec de la compilation (ppp). **"

    cd $base

    rm -fr $rep

    exit 1

fi

cd plugins

mv pppoatm.so /usr/lib/pppd/plugins/

cd $base

rm -fr $rep

# Paramétrage de la connexion

echo " -- Etape 3 : Paramétrages de la connexion --"

echo "Entrez votre identifiant (login) de connection :"

read login

echo "Entrez votre mot de passe de connection :"

read passwd

echo "# client         server   secret      IP addresses" > /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

echo "$login   *   $passwd   * " >> /etc/ppp/chap-secrets 

ln -sf /etc/ppp/chap-secrets /etc/ppp/pap-secrets 

echo "Le modem compose un numéro appelé VPI/VCI pour se connecter."

echo "Ce numéro vaut 8.35 pour la France."

echo "Désirez vous spécifier un numéro différent ? [y/n]"

read rep

if [ "$rep" = "y" ]

  then

    /usr/sbin/pppd user $login

    echo "Entrez la valeur VPI/VCI souhaitée :"

    read vpivci

  else

    vpivci="8.35"

fi

echo -e "lock\nipparam ppp0\nnoipdefault\nnoauth"    > /etc/ppp/options

echo -e "default-asyncmap\ndefaultroute\nhide-password"   >> /etc/ppp/options

echo -e "noaccomp\nnoccp\nnobsdcomp\nnodeflate\nnopcomp">> /etc/ppp/options

echo -e "novj novjccomp\nlcp-echo-interval 20"      >> /etc/ppp/options

echo -e "lcp-echo-failure 3\nsync\nmaxfail 0\npersist"   >> /etc/ppp/options

echo "plugin /usr/lib/pppd/plugins/pppoatm.so $vpivci"   >> /etc/ppp/options

echo "Félicitations, votre modem est installé."

echo "Pour vous connecter, vous pouvez lancer en tant que root :"

echo "soit la commande : 'pppd user $login'"

echo "soit le script : 'adslBewan' (situé dans le répertoire /sbin)"

echo -e "#! /bin/bash\n/usr/sbin/pppd user $login" > /sbin/adslBewan

echo "Voulez vous vous connecter maintenant ? [y/n]"

read connexion

if [ "$connexion" = "y" ]

  then

    /usr/sbin/pppd user $login

fi

# Proposer d'installer un script de lancement et de gestion automatique

# de la connexion (s'il existe)

if [ -e "adsl" ]

  then

    echo "Désirez-vous installer un script qui s'occupera de vous connecter à"

    echo "Internet automatiquement lors de l'allumage de votre machine, et qui"

    echo "relancera automatiquement la connexion si elle est coupée ? [y/n]"

    read rep

    if [ "$rep" = "y" ]

      then

        echo "#!/bin/sh\n# Données perso\nMYLOGIN=$login" > /etc/init.d/adsl

        cat adsl >> /etc/init.d/adsl

   update-rc.d adsl defaults 21

   echo "0-55/5 * * * * root /etc/init.d/adsl keep-alive"> /etc/cron.d/adsl

    fi

fi

```

----------

## sebweb

Semblerais que le noyau soit patché par défaut avec le support atm.

J'ai installé la libatm, et j'ai (enfin ) réussis a compiler ppp avec le plugins pppoatm

Je teste ce soir. 

Si ca marche je faiit 2 ebuilds : 1 pour la lib atm et l'autre pour pppoatm  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cylgalad

J'ai oublié de mentionner que certains noyaux "custom" (gaming par ex.) semblent incompatibles avec le driver "unicorn" (qui ne se compile pas), je n'ai toujours pas réussi à avoir un noyau 2.5 qui marche, je n'ai pas pu tester "unicorn" avec.

A quand un ebuild pour unicorn  :Wink:  ?

----------

## sebweb

Perso je suis avec le ck-sources et j'ai ps eu de probleme pour compiler le driver.

Quand a l'ebuild, faudrait voir dans quelle license ils sont distribués

----------

## cylgalad

A vu de nez c'est du GPL  :Wink:  mais il y a un fichier en binaire, c'est bizarre. Au pire l'ebuild pourrait requérir de copier l'archive des sources dans /usr/portage/distfiles.

En tout cas je confirme que les drivers ne compilent même pas sous Linux 2.5.70.

----------

## Sleeper

Pas etonant : bcp de chose ont change pour les API modules, dans les 2.5.XX .. la plupart des drivers ont ete re-ecrits (enfin la partie interface avec le kernel), et bcp ne compile pas...

----------

## sebweb

quelqu'un pour me confirmer que la libatm est inclue par défaut avec les nouveau kernel ? Parce que dans ce cas je me fait pas chier a faire un ebuild

----------

## cylgalad

Je ne crois pas et je ne vois pas pourquoi une bibliothèque serait dans le noyau, mais je peux me tromper.

http://linux-atm.sourceforge.net/index.php

----------

## sebweb

Pourtant un 

find / -name atm.h

me sort bien /usr/include/linux/atm.h et ce sur toutes les machines ou j'ai installé la gentoo.

Mais peut etre que j'ai pas tout bien compris

----------

## cylgalad

Ce n'est qu'un .h, et il est différent de celui de linux-atm-2.4.1  :Smile:  et puis il n'y a pas de libatm.so généré par la compilation du noyau, c'est donc juste pour le support de l'atm dans le noyau - mais bon, là encore je peux me tromper.

----------

## sebweb

l'ebuild pour la libatm est prete ( c'st chiant faire ce truc ) Si quelqu'un veux tester qu'il me fasse signe

Il ne reste plus que pppoatm et les drivers unicorn ( qui sont en GPL  j'ai vérifier )

----------

## cylgalad

Je suis partant pour tester  :Smile: 

----------

## sebweb

OK, donc un petit lien ( page fait rapidement pour l'occasion, ne pas rire svp ) :

http://pupetmaster.free.fr/bewan.html

----------

## gim

ben moi, je dis chapeau, pour une page faite rapidement   :Wink: 

par contre la libatm ne m'est d'aucune utilité... mais j'avais juste une question : pourquoi ne pas inclure le digest md5 a ton ebuild ? Tout le monde aurait eu le plaisir, apres la mise en place de l'ebuild de faire un emerge tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique... exepté le petit passage par les mirroirs gentoo, mais peut etre y a t-il une raison a cela ?

--edit--

et puis, meme plus besoin de creer les repertoires soi meme, excepté le ~/Script, suffit balancer le tout dans un .tbz2  :Wink: 

----------

## sebweb

suis pas un spétialiste des ebuild. J'ai connement suivis la doc ...

Mais is tu m'explique comment on fait, je suis partant.

Par contre suis pas sur que portage gere le bz2

----------

## gim

je te rassure, moi non plus je suis pas spécialiste du tout. Mais je pense que si tu proposait un .tbz2 créé comme ca, apres que tu ais fait le ebuild digest (il doit y avoir un Manifest et un repertoire file normalement)

```

cd ~/Script

tar jcf linux-atm_ebuild.tbz2 linux-atm

```

et que tout le monde décompresse ce fichier sur son ~/Script

il reste plus qu'a faire

```
emerge linux-atm
```

enfin j'ai jamais utilisé le PORTAGE_OVERLAY, mais je j'espère que ca va marcher.

moi je faisais ca comme un porc je le rajoutais dans /usr/portage.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## gim

 :Embarassed:  oops trompé. CA c'est mieux

```

cd ~/Script

tar jcf linux-atm_ebuild.tbz2 dev-libs

```

tu peux meme mettre * a la place de dev-libs pour faire une archive de tous tes ebuild  :Cool: 

au fait merci pour le PORTDIR_OVERLAY   :Wink: 

----------

## gim

Bon, on dirait que j'ai trop raconté de conneries  :Laughing: , ils font bien comme j'ai dit la:

http://www.breakmygentoo.net/ebuilds/

----------

## sebweb

En fait sans PORTDIR_OVERLAY ca ne marche pas, car portage cherche dans le mauvais répertoire

----------

## cylgalad

J'ai testé (dans /usr/local/portage plutôt que ~/Script) et ça marche  :Smile: 

----------

## cylgalad

Mauvaise nouvelle, il y a une incompatibilité entre le nouveau noyau 2.4.21 et unicorn_atm (une structure a été modifiée dans linux-2.4.21/include/linux/atmdev.h)

----------

## sebweb

ok, 

j'était pas au courant. Mais on peut faire confiance a bewan pour nous ortir une nvlle versiond e driver compatible ( enfin j'espere)

----------

## cylgalad

J'espère, mais je vais plutôt tester à la main

Extrait du changelog 2.4.21 :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <chas@locutus.cmf.nrl.navy.mil>:
> 
>   o [ATM]: Get lec net_device names correct
> ...

 

----------

## cylgalad

Unicorn-0.6.0 : http://www.da-silva.nom.fr/download/?/unicorn-0.6.0.tar.gz

Version "en développement" (?)

Ca marche avec le noyau 2.4.21 (depuis unicorn-0.5.4)  :Smile: 

----------

## sebweb

C'est une bonne nouvelle ça   :Very Happy: 

En ce qui me concerne, je suis toujours sur l'ebuild de pppoatm.

J'arrive bien a le compiler en prenant l'archive d'origine, mais dés que j'en fait un ebuild ça plante.

Et puis j'essaie de faire ça propre et de partir de l'ebuild pppoe déjà existant pour juste lui rajouter l'atm, mais ca dépasse largement mon niveau de comptétance ca truc là ...   :Confused: 

----------

## bobor

mon unicorn_pci ne veut plus compiler. Je pense que c'est dû à mon passage sous gcc 3.3.2. Suis-je le seul?

----------

## bobor

les drivers 0.7.3 compilent bien

----------

## cylgalad

Certes, mais toujours pas d'ebuild et toujours pas d'ebuild de pppd compatible...

----------

